# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software) تم الرد فك شفرة ايفون 4g 4.2.1 موديم 03.10.01

## dalitog_01

_السلام عليكم_  _جهاز ايفون 4g_ _الفيرموير 4.2.1_  _المديم 03.10.01_ _هل يمكن فك شفرته_

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة dalitog_01 					الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  _السلام عليكم  جهاز ايفون 4g الفيرموير 4.2.1  المديم 03.10.01 هل يمكن فك شفرته_  
 بالنسبة لفك الشفرة مجانا غير مدعوم حتى الان
basebands المدعومة
01.59.00 / 04.26.08 / 05.11.07 / 05.12.01 / 05.13.04 / 06.15.00
basebands الغير مدعومة
02.10.04 / 03.10.01 / 04.10.01 / 05.14.02 / 05.15.04 / 05.16.02

----------

